# Can I Use 86 Headlight Assembly in my 87?



## catd5g (Oct 30, 2012)

I have an 87 (produced after 8-31-86) and it has the single 11" headlight. I want to put a set of crystal clear headlights with the HID Bi-Xenon conversion kit in it, but cannot find a set of headlights to fit. Can I use change the lights to the sealed beam lights in the pre-8-31-86 produced 300zx if I modify my wiring harness and maybe close off where the parking lights are on that model?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Most people want to swap later lights into early cars. This writeup may help you decide what you'll need:

XenonZ31 Zenki to Kouki 1984-1986 to 1987-1989 Front Body Conversion

The buckets/brackets are different. It won't be a direct swap. 

I run a cheap 9004 HID conversion kit (5000k) on my 88. I'm very pleased with the improved night visibility over the stock bulbs. If you're looking to improve lighting (or just want funky blue headlights) , they are worth a look.


----------



## catd5g (Oct 30, 2012)

My problem is that I want to run clear lenses, but cannot find them in the 11". only 7"x6" or 4"x6"


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

You'd need to swap the hood, bumper, bumper cover, whole headlight buckets, etc.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Any way to make a clear cover? Maybe lexan or something could work, though I'm not sure how that would affect the light pattern. And I'm sure it won't be DOT approved.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

That's pretty much all there is to it.


----------

